

Ask HN: Server-side Lua? - dccoolgai

Does anyone have recommendations for server-side frameworks in Lua?  Ideally, I&#x27;d be interested in something that is less opinionated&#x2F;MVC-ish like Node but I just want to get a general sense of what folks use.  I&#x27;ve had a passing interest in Lua for a long time and now I want to mess around with it a little more.
======
rudolf0
Look into OpenResty ([http://openresty.org](http://openresty.org)). I'd also
recommend Lapis ([http://leafo.net/lapis/](http://leafo.net/lapis/)), which
provides a Rails-ish MVC framework over OpenResty.

------
evandrolg
I know these frameworks to work with web applications: \- Lapis:
[https://github.com/leafo/lapis](https://github.com/leafo/lapis) \- Sailor:
[https://github.com/Etiene/sailor](https://github.com/Etiene/sailor) \- Luvt:
[https://github.com/luvit/luvit](https://github.com/luvit/luvit)

There is also the Pegasus.lua -
[http://evandrolg.github.io/pegasus.lua/](http://evandrolg.github.io/pegasus.lua/)
-, it is a http server to work with web application written in Lua

------
brickcap
I've been working with openresty (ngx+lua) for a few months now and I love it.
If you know nginx you can get started with it in a couple of days.

The idea behind it is simple. It introduces a set of directives that allow you
to execute lua code. Some of these directives are completely new while others
are meant to compliment nginx's native directives. Eg:

the `access_by_lua` directives is meant to execute lua code after nginx's
access phase handler. Where as `content_by_lua` has no nginx equivalent.

I haven't used the MVC frameworks built with openresty myself but that was
only due to lack of research on my part! I wish I had taken time to see what
options were available.

------
S4M
I don't know how good this is, but I recall Sailor that was posted some time
ago here. Here's the submission link, so you can view the comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8673676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8673676)

------
_rook
Since you mentioned node, I'd recommend checking out luvit. It's essentially
node for lua: [https://luvit.io](https://luvit.io)

